# Results from my 4H show!



## Ride4ever (Aug 7, 2013)

With my doe Annie I got Senior grand champion and overall grand champion dairy goat!! With Shasta I got Junior grand champion dairy goat. I got multiple firsts and seconds!!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Way to go Annie and Shasta!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations that is is great. She is a beautiful girl.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats!! And what a beautiful girl!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow what an accomplishment!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

That's fantastic! Congrats! She is a lovely doe. 
Any pictures of Shasta?


----------



## Ride4ever (Aug 7, 2013)

thanks so much. and yes I do. I'll post those.

Sent from my AK351 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## vaughngoats (Aug 3, 2014)

That's awesome! Proud of you


----------



## kimbuffet (Apr 18, 2013)

great job!


----------



## Amandanicole (Jun 20, 2014)

Congrats!!!!!!


----------

